# 2005 Specialized Catalog



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello everybody, I just got the 2005 Specialized catalog from my LBS! I dont know if yall already have one yet? But for those of you who dont, if you want to know any specs of any of the bikes, just let me know. Id be glad to post them. Im ordering the 05' P3 tomorrow, and it is sweet! I will post pics of the 05' P3 when I get it in a couple of weeks!

Peace!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> Hello everybody, I just got the 2005 Specialized catalog from my LBS! I dont know if yall already have one yet? But for those of you who dont, if you want to know any specs of any of the bikes, just let me know. Id be glad to post them. Im ordering the 05' P3 tomorrow, and it is sweet! I will post pics of the 05' P3 when I get it in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Peace!


what does the new p.2 have?, im curious, have the 04 and want to compare.. I hope it dont have an exr comp...


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*Specialized P2 specs...*

fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro
headset: tank FS
stem: truvativ hussefelt
handlebar: oversized 31.8mm alloy riser
brakes: Hayes HMX-2 XC, 8"front, 6"rear
rear derailleur: shimano deore
shifters: shimano alivio
cassette: shimano 8-speed
chain: shimano ig-31
crankset: truvativ hussefelt
BB: truvativ gigapipe
pedals: alloy platform
rims: sun ditchwitch, 26", 36h
hubs: 36 hole alloy
tires: specialized adrenaline, 26"*2.1
saddle: specialized jumping
seat post: alloy micro-adjust

Its way better than last years P2


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> fork: Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro :: better
> headset: tank FS :: same
> stem: truvativ hussefelt :: same
> handlebar: oversized 31.8mm alloy riser :: same
> ...


......


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

I dont mean to make you feel bad about your P2, its still a great bike!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> I dont mean to make you feel bad about your P2, its still a great bike!


yeah p.2s are great, especially the price.
Im glad to see that specialized improved that fork. 
man exr comp sucks.
what color is the new one?


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

*info plz!*

hey,
it would be sick if u could post the info for both demo 8 models, including price. Thanks care bear!


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> yeah p.2s are great, especially the price.
> Im glad to see that specialized improved that fork.
> man exr comp sucks.
> what color is the new one?


The new P2 is Charcoal Grey.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*Demo 8 & Demo 8 Pro specs*

---Demo 8---
Frame: A1 Demo FSR frame, super ore top & down tubes, OS head tube
rear shock: Manitou Swinger 4-way, SPV, 200mm travel
fork: RockShox Boxxer Race, 200mm travel, external preload
headset: cr-mo, 1 1/8"
stem: Syncros Bearhug HD, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
handlebar: Specialized Demo riser bar, 31.8mm
brakes: Hayes HFX-9, 8" rotor front and rear
front derailleur: shimano LX
rear derailleur: shimano XT
shifters: shimano LX
cassette: shimano LX, 9-speed
chain: shimano HG-73
crankset: Truvativ Holzfeller 7050, 170mm
chainwheels: 4 bolt, compact 104/64mm, Poly-G bash/rock guard
BB: truvativ Gigapipe DH
Pedals: alloy platform
rims: Mavic EX325 Disk, 26" front and rear, 36 hole
front hub: 36 hole, cartridge bearings, 20mm thru axle
rear hub: 36h, bolt on axle
spokes: DT Swiss, 14g, black
tires: specialized roller rs 26" * 2.4"
saddle: specialized freeride

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---Demo 8 Pro---
frame: A1 Demo FSR frame, super ore top and down tubes, OS head tube
rear shock: Manitou Swinger 4-way, SPV damping, 200mm travel, Ti spring
fork: Fox 40 RC2, 40mm stanchions, adj damping, 20mm thru axle
headset: cr-mo 1 1/8"
stem: syncros BearHug HD, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
handlebar: specialized demo riser bar, 31.8mm
brakes: Hayes Magnesium hydraulic disc, 8" rotor front & rear
rear derailleur: shimano XT
shifter: shimano LX right shifter
cassette: shimano hg-50, 9 speed
chain: shimano hg-73
crankset: Truvativ Holzfeller 7050 isis, 170mm
chainwheels: 38t ring, Blackspire DS-1 guide with C4 lexan bash guard
BB: trruvativ isis gigapipe DH
pedals: Lo-pro magnesium platform
rims: Mavic EX721 26" front & rear, 36 hole, welded
front hub: 36 hole, cartridge bearings, 20mm thru axle
rear hub: 36h, boly-on axle
spokes: DT Swiss, 14g, black
tires: specialized roller rs 26" * 2.4"
saddle: specialized freeride
seat post: syncrose derived

Im not sure of the prices of the Demo models, but I think the Demo 8 was under $4000, It was like $3500 or something around there. The Demo 8 Pro should be around 4.5k to 4.8k


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

I will try and get some real prices, but for right now i just have the specs.


----------



## Mozo (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey could you post the specs for the Enduro SX trail and the enduro expert or Pro, with the prices please. that would be great!


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*Enduro SX Trail & Enduro Expert specs.*

---Enduro SX Trail---
frame: A1 Premium Aluminum, ORE down and top tubes
rear shock: Custom Progressive 5th Element Remote Coilover, 150mm travel
fork: Marzocchi 66R, single clamp 150mm travel, 20mm thru axle
headset: cr-mo, 1 1/8" threadless
stem: Syncros BearHug HD, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
handlebar: specialized demo rise bar, 31.8mm
brakes: Hayes HFX-9, 8" rotor front & rear
front derailleur: Shimano LX
rear derailleur: shimano XT
shifters: shimano LX
cassette:shimano LX, 9 speed
crankset: Truvativ Holzfeller 7050, isis spline, 170mm
chainwheels: 24/36 4-bolt, compact 104/64mm pattern, Poly-G bash/rock guard
BB: Truvativ ISIS GigaPipe DHLT
Pedals: Lo-Pro magnesium platform
rims: Mavic EX325 Disc, 26" front and rear, 36-hole
front hub: specialized stout disc, 36-hole, cartridge bearings, 20mm thru-axle
rear hub:specialized stout 36h, bolt-on axle
spokes: DT Swiss, 14g, black
tires: specialized roller RS 26" * 2.4"
saddle:specialized enduro
seatpost: syncros derived 2-bolt

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---Enduro Expert---
Frame: A1 Premium Aluminum, ORE top and down tubes
rear shock: Custom Progressive 5th Element Air, 150mm travel
fork: Fox Float 36 R TALAS, 100-150mm adj travel, 20mm thru axle
headset: 1 1/8" threadless, 3x sealed cartridge bearings
stem: 3d forged CNC, 4 bolt, 31.8mm clamp
handlebar: Specialized Enduro Mid Rise 31.8 OS bar
brakes: Avid Juicy 7 hydraulic disc, 8" front 6" rear
front derailleur: Shimano LX
rear derailleur: Shimano XT
shifters: shimano LX
cassette: shimano LX, 9 speed 
crankset: Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline
chainwheels: 44A*32A*22S, 4-bolt 104/64mm pattern
BB:Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline
pedals: N/A
Rims:Custom SUN SOS 28mm wide Enduro disc rims, 26"
front hub:specialized stout disc, 32 hole, cartridge bearings, 20mm thru-axle
rear hub: shimano m-525 disc, 32 hole, alloy QR
spokes: DT Swiss, black
tires: New Enduro Pro 2.3"
saddle: specialized enduro
seat post: 2014 butted alloy, black

I dont remember for shure, but I think my bike shop told me that the SX Trail and Enduro Expert were both $3,300. I wish I had the money for the SX Trail, that is one sweet bike!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

*Thanks Care bear*

man thats some pretty good service 
If only there where more people in the world like you.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Your Welcome! Id be glad to post anymore bikes if you want.


----------



## Mozo (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank You so much, yeah really there should be more people like you. Thats great i thought it would be even more expensive actually, i might be able to afford one.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Your Welcome! Dude if you can afford an SX Trail, DO IT! I hear its an awesome bike! They reviewed it on NSMB.com and said they loved it. https://www.nsmb.com/gear/sxtrail_09_04.php

The SX Trail in action:


----------



## netguy (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the great info....you rock....

Abviously the Demo8 Pro model, is the higher end model, however can you tell me if they are offering just the Demo8 frame? How much and which color? Silver or Ano Black?

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ahhhhh...is the fox freeride fork on the DEMO8 pro a DC or SC...

and yeh my mates wants a DEMO8 so what colours do they come in...and when will they be available if u know...also how much for just the frame...


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

This should answer both of your questions! From what I see in the catalog they dont have a Demo 8 frame by itself, but that is just the catalog.

The fork that comes on the Demo 8 Pro is the Fox 40 RC2DH, which is a DC fork!

here are the Demo 8 models:


----------



## bowser (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey care bear, could you post the specs for the 05 P.1?
That would be rad
thanks,
bow


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

*05' Specialized P1 Cr-Mo specs.*



bowser said:


> Hey care bear, could you post the specs for the 05 P.1?
> That would be rad
> thanks,
> bow


----05' Specialized P1----
Frame: 100% Cr-Mo, 26"front/24"rear, double butted down and top tubes
fork: Manitou Stance Static, damped, 100mm, preload adjust
headset: Tank FS, 1 1/8", cro-mo cups, SST lang travel rotor
stem: truvativ hussefelt
handlebar: oversized 31.8mm alloy riser
rear brake: Hayes HMX-2 XC, mech disc, 6" wave rotor
cassette: cr-mo 1/2" *2/32" * 14t
chain: kmc z-610hx
crankset: Truvativ Hussefelt
chainwheels: cr-mo 32t with poly bash guard
BB: Truvativ Gigapipe, ISIS
pedals: alloy platform
rims: sun DitchWitch, 26"/24", eyelets, 36h
hubs: 36 hole alloy
tires: specialized adrenaline
seat: specialized jumping
seatpost: alloy micro-adjust


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

how much that cost?


----------



## Phatchenny (Jun 27, 2004)

That SX trail is dead sexy, do you know how much the frame itself with a 5th element coil over is going to cost?


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Sorry, but I dont know the exact prices of either. The P1 should be under $1k. As for the Enduro SX Trail, I dont know how much the frame will cost with a 5th, but I do know the complete bike is $3,300.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Didn't see an SX frame available.*



Phatchenny said:


> That SX trail is dead sexy, do you know how much the frame itself with a 5th element coil over is going to cost?


We're a Specialized dealer, and I thought probably like you're thinking--get frame and build my own. Alas, the SX trail didn't show any frameset available. That remote reservoir 5th is kinda neat. And with that Zoke 66 fork, it may not be a bad deal to buy the whole bike. It sure looks like that shock linkage and placement may yield a more linear suspension rate, so that 5th may not be as harsh on that model.


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

i wish they had kept the p seris bikes cheaper. i bought my p1 for 475$. changed my riding forever. 
well built cheaper bikes would get more people riding. i do like the chromo spec for '05.


----------



## Phatchenny (Jun 27, 2004)

What are the specs on the Big Hit this year? Around how much will it cost?

Edit: Nevermind, I checked out the specialized website and saw that the bighit specs are up. That seems alot more feasible for my price range, plus it comes with that Manitou Stance Kingpin that people are talking about.


----------



## AZRider (Aug 21, 2004)

That P1 is looking sweet  I hope it's not too expensive though..Looking for a hardtail but right now I dont want to spend a ton. The flat black is looking good though


----------



## Freeride Cal (Aug 31, 2004)

I have ordered an SX Trail medium frame with 5th Element coil. The complete bike wont be available here in Sweden or in England, so I will build it up by my self. The specs will be a little prettier than the original, but I do have I few questions. First of all I wanted to build the bike a little lighter then specialized specs so I choosed an Marzocchi Z1 I 2005 (150mm) instead of the Marzocchi 66 fork. I will still do some drops and do a lot of freeriding but I hope it will work fine with the Z1 fork.

Second thing. I have bought a Chris King ISO Disc rear hub, and I choosed the 32h version because I wanted to build my wheels on the Mavic EX823 UST-rims. Now when I read specialized SX Trail specification I see that they use a rim called Mavic EX325 with 36 spokes. Damn! I wanted 36 spokes but I couldnt find a nice UST-rim with 36 holes so I bought the 32h hub.

Does anyone know anything about these EX325 rims? I cannot find them on Mavic's homepage or any mountainbike-forum on the web. Are they new for 2005, what is the weight (nipples excl.) etc?

It feels like I have bought the wrong rear hub. Now I want 36h instead! ((


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Freeride Cal said:


> I have ordered an SX Trail medium frame with 5th Element coil. The complete bike wont be available here in Sweden or in England, so I will build it up by my self. The specs will be a little prettier than the original, but I do have I few questions. First of all I wanted to build the bike a little lighter then specialized specs so I choosed an Marzocchi Z1 I 2005 (150mm) instead of the Marzocchi 66 fork. I will still do some drops and do a lot of freeriding but I hope it will work fine with the Z1 fork.
> 
> Second thing. I have bought a Chris King ISO Disc rear hub, and I choosed the 32h version because I wanted to build my wheels on the Mavic EX823 UST-rims. Now when I read specialized SX Trail specification I see that they use a rim called Mavic EX325 with 36 spokes. Damn! I wanted 36 spokes but I couldnt find a nice UST-rim with 36 holes so I bought the 32h hub.
> 
> ...


The Z1 FR I is a great choice if you are going to be climbing a little more, and if you want to save weight.
The Mavic EX325 rims are probably new for 05'. I cant seem to find them on the net either. The Mavic EX823 UST rims will be great for freeriding, especially if you want to save some weight. I wouldnt worry about the wheel being 32H, it will be plenty strong(the mavic DEEMAX wheels are only 28H and they are really strong!). Just make sure the Chris King ISO axel size is the right size for the rear dropout on the SX Trail frame. Im not sure of the dropout size, but it should be fine!


----------



## Freeride Cal (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for your answer.

I found some info on the Mavic EX325 rims and they seem to be a bit heavier than the EX823 rims. They are not UST rims, and they can be bought in both 32h and 36h. I think that they will be like the XM321's but for more extreme use. The weight will be 716g and the price in europe will be the same as for the XM321's, cheap that is.

I found the weight and price in a german webshop. Maybe mavic will show them on interbike.

I will stick to the EX823 though as they seem to be nice rims. I dont know if I will use UST tires or not, but they should work with ordinary tires aswell shouldnt they?

I have ordered an Z1 Freeride 1 2005 150mm now and hope that it will be nice on the SX Trail. I would prefer a bit higher rideheight, but havent found any suitable 150mm fork that gives me higher rideheight except for the havier 66RC.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Freeride Cal said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I found some info on the Mavic EX325 rims and they seem to be a bit heavier than the EX823 rims. They are not UST rims, and they can be bought in both 32h and 36h. I think that they will be like the XM321's but for more extreme use. The weight will be 716g and the price in europe will be the same as for the XM321's, cheap that is.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if the EX823 UST's will work with tubes or not? I dont think they will since the drilling for the valve might be different, but i am not sure. Just ask your local shop. As for a higher ride height on the fork, the 66RC would be the answer. But since you are trying to save weight, you have to sacrafice something. The Z1 is still going to feel great and have great ride height.


----------



## Freeride Cal (Aug 31, 2004)

From what I have heard they should work fine with tubes/ordinary tires as long as you remove the UST-valve there should be no difference.

The 66RC is probably a nice fork that I would feel confident with. But without ETA it will probably make the climbs hard and painful, hanging over the handlebar and still trying to get enough weight on the rear tire. Nah, the Z1 FR1 will probably be fine. If it gives the wrong geometri/front height I guess I'll just have to sell it and get a 66RC or other fork instead. 

Less weight is nice too. The complete SX Trail should weight 33 lbs with the OEM 66R fork (what does the "C" stand for? whats missing?) and EX325 rims etc. I will build mine upon Chris King ISO Disc hubs, EX823 rims, EA70 31,8 handlebar, Thomson X4 stem, Saint 22/32 crankset and will hopefully save some weight. Maybe it will land on 30 lbs or less? Hmm, that sounds like an XC bike, damn.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

cool! It will be a great bike!


----------



## andrewpyatt (Oct 11, 2004)

*2005 Specialised Enduro Expert*

undefined


mtb care bear said:


> Hello everybody, I just got the 2005 Specialized catalog from my LBS! I dont know if yall already have one yet? But for those of you who dont, if you want to know any specs of any of the bikes, just let me know. Id be glad to post them. Im ordering the 05' P3 tomorrow, and it is sweet! I will post pics of the 05' P3 when I get it in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Peace!


Hello

I am thinking of buying the 2005 Specialised Enduro expert, i am looking for peoples reviews on this bike who may know more than me as i know fairly little about the bike.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andrewpyatt (Oct 11, 2004)

*2005 Specialised Enduro Expert*

Hello

I am looking at buying the 2005 Specialised Enduro Expert but i dont know too much about sepc on full suspension bikes. If anybody can help me out i would be most gratefull.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*2005 P.1*

Anyone seen a CDN or US price for the P.1 cromo? Some wise man just built a whole warehouse full of ramps near my house.....

Thanks,
M


----------

